# Skate und Snowboardbilder



## zyclop (15. September 2010)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich habe früher diese Bilder immer gesehen und gedacht. Wow ist das geil gemacht. Kann mir jemand erklären wie man so etwas macht oder wie man es nennt, dann kann ich evtl. ein Tutorial suchen? Hier der Link zu einem Beispiel: http://fotowettbewerb.hispeed.ch/original/62962/skateboard/skate_park_board_skateboard_trick.jpg


----------



## Dr Dau (15. September 2010)

Hallo!

Das ist eine Fotomontage.
Kamera auf ein Stativ gesetzt und vom Skateboarder Reihenaufnahmen angefertigt.
Dann das Bild als Hintergrund genommen, auf welchem der Skateboarder rechts ist.
Dann die anderen Bilder genommen, den Skateboarder freigestellt und von rechts nach links auf dem Hintergrund eingefügt.
Alternativ: die Bilder als einzelne Ebenen übereinander gelegt und den Bereich um den Skateboarder gelöscht (ausser bei der Hintergrundebene).

Dass der Skateboarder freigestellt wurde, kann man an dem Bild eigentlich ganz gut erkennen.
Z.B. am Schatten der rechten Hand beim 1. und 2. Skateboarder von links.
Rechte Hand zwischen Zeige- und Mittelfinger beim 1. von links.
"runterhängende" Haarsträhne beim 3. von links.
Da hätte sich der Ersteller der Fotomontage beim freistellen also ruhig etwas mehr Mühe geben können. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## zyclop (15. September 2010)

Ah ok. Ich dachte man kann das irgendwie automatisieren. Also heisst das kurz gesagt das jedes solches Foto von Hand bearbeitet wurde.


----------



## Dr Dau (15. September 2010)

Keine Ahnung ob man sowas auch automatisieren kann.
Das Foto jedenfalls wurde per Hand bearbeitet.
Allerdings hätte ich den Skateboarder eher großzügig freigestellt (der Hintergrund bleibt ja der gleiche ).
Lediglich in den Bereichen wo sich die Motive überlappen, wäre ich mit dem Auswahlwerkzeug bis an die Konturen gegangen.


----------



## zyclop (22. September 2010)

Auch hier habe ich versucht auf die schnelle ein ähnliches Bild zu erzeugen. Ist natürlich nicht perfekt und wurde ohne Stativ aufgenommen. Aber als test genügt es meiner Meinung nach. PS: das auf dem Bild bin ich :-(


----------

